# Coupling two AC Motors



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

Is it possible to couple two AC Motors? 
For example if I have two Curtis 1238-7601 controllers. Can I use two AC Motors connect the shafts and give the torque to the transmission?
What would be the issues?
Didn't find anything.

Thanks


----------



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

Check out this thread
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/one-ac-motor-contoller-two-motorsi-40410.html

This might be helpful.


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

check out this guy too, 

http://www.evalbum.com/4283


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Two motors and two controllers shouldn't be an issue. Do you already have the motors and controllers?

I know there's stuff inside the controllers that allow dual controllers. I could look into it for you.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://hpevs.com/jetta-photo-gallery1.htm

HPEVS "siamesed" two AC motors, (sandwiched two motors together in one frame) and used two curtis controllers.

http://www.evalbum.com/1396

Two AC motors stacked belted together


----------

